# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  برنامه نویسی برای اندروید با Qt و ++c

## negar.rafie

سلام
من میخوام برنامه نویسی موبایل را شروع کنم برای اندروید 
حالا میخواستم ایا باQt میشه برای اندروید برنامه نوشت و نیاز نباشه بریم جاوا و android studio را یاد بگیریم؟

اگر میشه فرقش چیه؟
از لحاظ سختی و موارد دیگه ممنون

----------


## AliRezaBeytari

بله ، میشه با Qt برای Device های اندرویدی هم کد نوشت اما نسبت به Java سخت تر هست.
همچنین در Qt امکان استفاده از سرویس نیست !!

----------


## negar.rafie

سرویس چی هستش؟

----------


## AliRezaBeytari

> سرویس چی هستش؟


مثلا برنامه ای مثل تلگرام ، همیشه گوش به زنگ هست که بلافاصله وقتی کاربر به اینترنت وصل شد ، بره ببینه پست جدیدی برای کاربر اومده یا نه. در این مواقع یه چیزی به نام سرویس مینویسن تا این کار رو بکنه !! (خیلی خودمونی گفتم  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## IMAN4k

> همچنین در Qt امکان استفاده از سرویس نیست !!


پس تلگرام دسکتاپ چطور اینکارو کرده ؟!
third-party library هایی هم که استفاده کردن چیزی مربوط به پیاده سازی سرویس فکر نکنم داخلش باشه.
https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop

----------


## حامد مصافی

رویه تولید نسخه دسکتاپ با موبایل فرق داره. نسخه دسکتاپ مادامی که در حال اجراست پیام‌ها رو دریافت می‌کنه. اما در موبایل حتی اگر برنامه‌ای بسته بشه باز هم اتصال اون به اینترنت و سرور مربوطه برقراره. این امر به دلیل اینه که یک کلاس از اون برنامه در پس زمینه در حال اجراست. به این کلاس همیشه در حال اجرا سرویس گفته میشه.
اگر هدف شما بازی‌سازی هست کیوت برای اندروید انتخاب خوبیه. اما در مورد برنامه خیر، چند مورد کمبود داریم (نه تنها در کیوت، در هر پلت‌فرم غیر از جاوا):


عدم (یا سختی) دسترسی به برخی امکانات سیستم‌عاملعدم وحود سرویسحجم بالای خروجیعدم تعامل با عامل‌های دستیار (مثل google accessibility)چون کل برنامه به صورت یک کتابخانه لود می‌شود حجم پردازشی بیشتری دارد و سریعتر از حافظه سیستم‌عامل حذف می‌شود

اما خب مزیت‌هایی نیز داریم:
امکان استفاده از widgets و qt quickامکان تولید رابط‌کاربری انعطاف‌پذیر‌ترچند سکویی

و ...

----------


## negar.rafie

یعنی برای برنامه نویسی اندروید برم سراغ جاوا؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

همونطوری که در پست قبل گفتم بستگی به این داره که چه چیزی میخواید بنویسید. اما جواب عمومی «بله» هست.

----------


## pcse7en

ببخشید در مورد این قضیه service یه جایی توی github دیدم سواد درست حسابی انگلیسی خوندن که ندارم یه نگاهی بندازید دوستان ببینید این ربطی به service داره یا نه؟

https://github.com/2gis/qtandroidextensions

----------


## حامد مصافی

> ببخشید در مورد این قضیه service یه جایی توی github دیدم سواد درست حسابی انگلیسی خوندن که ندارم یه نگاهی بندازید دوستان ببینید این ربطی به service داره یا نه؟
> 
> https://github.com/2gis/qtandroidextensions


ربطی به این موضوع نداره. اما در کل کتابخانه جالبی به نظر میاد.

----------


## pcse7en

یعنی چی که جالبه خوب به ما هم بگید که کارش چیه؟! :متعجب:

----------


## mahdigrn

ببخشید بهترین زبان برای نوشتن یه شبکه اجتماعی در قالب اپلیکیشن جاوا هست عایا؟و اینکه شبکه های موجود چی هستند و درمورد طرز کارشون اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره ممنون میشم که توضیح مختصری بدهو همینطور شبکه

----------

